# New to breeding....corn snake advice please



## pauld (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi all

I've just stumbled across this forum, didn't realise there was such a busy one. I have kept lizards years ago and now have a corn snake.

I brought my 14 yr old son a corn snake (amel female) about 3 years ago, although the reality is it's me that looks after it and feeds it. She feeds well and is quite tame.

For a while now i have talked to him about breeding from her. I have never bred so looking for advice. I intend to read up on it and really want to ask here for as much advice as i can.

I have heard that 3 is a good age, am i correct? Also would it be best to buy a male about the same age? How easy would it be to introduce them, would they attack each other?

I love the colour and markings of snow corns and i wondered what would be thrown out should i breed from them? The markings of the corn i have is lighter than the average amel, i have only ever seen one other as light as it.

Also would i have to incubate the eggs? Or is it a case of leaving them to it?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated as i'm going to be new to this if i go ahead with it.

Paul


----------



## danoc2005 (May 3, 2009)

about the colours thrown out, 

snow corns are amel + anery (red + black)
coral snow corns are amel + anery + hypomel (red + black, but not strong red 
which urs may have hypo in it)

to make a snow corn, you need

an amel het anery (red het black)
and anery het amel (black het red)


this way, you would get
1 / 4 Anery het Amel
1 / 4 Amel het Anery
1 / 4 Normal het Anery, Amel
1 / 4 Snow (Amel and Anery)


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Basically in order for you to breed snows your amel has to be het anery and then breed it with an anery het amel or a snow.
Your best bet is to get a male snow, breed it to your amel and if you get snow hatchlings then your amel is het anery. If your amel is not het anery your outcome will be all amel het for anery and if you breed them back to each other or the father you will be guaranteed snows.
You are right about age - but more importantly she should weigh over 300grams.
You will need to incubate the eggs as only pythons maternally incubate.
Corns are pretty laid back - and unlikely to attack but it is still best to supervise.


----------



## pauld (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks, i've just gone through the genetic section here and had a look at the corn calculator. I didn't realise there were so many varieties!

Looking at the pics from a link in that section mine looks like amel, i'll have to post a pic up here to get it identified properly.

I noticed that if you put an amel with a charcoal that it throws out a blizzard, one that looks very white, has anyone had any experience of this?

Also if i were to introduce a male to her would they fight? Do they stay together long? Or do i have to seperate them after a while?


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

A blizzard is very similar to a snow - only with less pattern and a higher white.
Breeding an amel to a charcoal would not produce a blizzard. You need two expressions of each gene in a parent to produce a visual morph so your amel would need to be het for charcoal and the charcoal het amel.
If you breed an amel to a charcoal you will get all normals het blizzard. Breeding these back will produce blizzards.
Hope this helps.


----------



## pauld (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Angela, i don't mean to sound daft but what's het mean?

Edit.....I've just googled it and now realise it means the recessive gene to produce that variety.


----------

